

Closures in JDK 7 - njn
http://www.jroller.com/scolebourne/entry/closures_in_jdk_7

======
gchpaco
I find it amusing in a very bitter way that only when Sun's own engineers
realized the pain of programming in Java without closures that they seriously
considered adding them. But at the same time closures are so important and
useful that I'm glad to see them go in.

